# Got it!



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

*Got it! (56k Warning!!!)*

Got my Forge IC! Woot woot! :cheers:


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

good game...


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

pics


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)




----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

well look at that small cute thing..

extreme pun intended..

WOW


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Chuck said:


> well look at that small cute thing..
> 
> extreme pun intended..
> 
> WOW


agreed.. 


dips on the change


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

for real.. that change could buy me an intercooler..


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

come on james, you know you wanna donate that to the Lemon needs headwork fund


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Well that's 125 bucks worth of change waiting to be rolled and banked... but you can have it for 130


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

lookin good :thumbup:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

how bout a 1.30 plus shipping


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

lol.. shipping on 60lbs of change..


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

if you get that changed to bills, the i guess i can raise the bid to 2.00 plus shipping


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

lets not get my thread moved to off topic!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i like it. i want one!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i really like it.. who makes it


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Forge

www.jgycustoms.com

go to the ser linke and look up intercooler


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^^ nice, gotta love jgycustoms


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

its in the car! only took an hour and a half... its thinner than the BB intercooler simply because of the casting in the end tanks of the BB... i couldn't bear to paint this thing! it looks really nice and fills out the bumper now... but now I'm worried that its too shiny and will draw attention... what to do....


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

James said:


> its in the car! only took an hour and a half... its thinner than the BB intercooler simply because of the casting in the end tanks of the BB... i couldn't bear to paint this thing! it looks really nice and fills out the bumper now... but now I'm worried that its too shiny and will draw attention... what to do....


paint it black.. lol


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

why do you not want attention so bad?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

cuz i'm not an attention whore like yourself! 

actually i live in CA... attention is the last thing I want to draw...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

So how many cups of lemonade did you have to sell? lol..


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

none, I sold a lemon tree...


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Looks good.... You could paint it aluminum. That will cut down on the bling...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Aluminum?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

First impressions! Little more lag and STILL get some pinging in 2nd gear when I floor it... what's up with that?!?! Other than that... man, it feels smoother for some reason... must be the psychological peace that 355 bucks buys...


----------

